# Women's Hair Loss > Hair Replacement: Wigs, Toppers, Hair Integration >  Technical Hairs

## Gregory Pistone, MD

I just wanted to mention a technique that you don't see a lot about and which can be quite effective in certain situations.  Patients I've used it in include a young man with hair loss from a brain tumor who could not have surgery; many many women who want to add density to their hair; young patients who have hairline thinning but are too early for a transplant; patients who have had a transplant and want immediate density while waiting for it to grow in; patients who have had a transplant who would like ultimate density without additional surgery, and others.

The procedure was developed in Europe and my associate (who was trained in Germany for this) and our hair techs were trained to perform this procedure.  It's quite simple in that synthetic hairs are attached one by one to each existing hair.  The are not glued and are not heavy so they do not stress the hair at all like some similar techniques.  They look quite natural and there really is no downside except that they grow out every 3-5 months and have to be replaced to maintain the density.

There are some "me too" procedures which do not work quite as well and do stress the hair so you have to be a little careful that it's the same technique.

Just one more option for anyone who fits into the above mentioned groups to consider.  As far as I'm concerned, the more options the better! :Smile:

----------


## AlopecianMuse

About four years ago I went to a hair place that sounded very similar to what you are talking about. The results looked really beautiful. They used a grid system and hairs were tied to both existing hairs and new human hair was attached to the grid. It was light weight as well. The only problems were that the whole system needed to be removed and replaced every three months because of growth...but I think the bigger issue was the cost. It cost somewhere in the neighborhood of $3,000.00 to get started and then the follow ups were around $750.00 every three months. 
I hope that some day there will be services available that are more affordable for the average man or woman.

----------


## Gregory Pistone, MD

Hello and thanks for your reply.  What you had done sounds like a combo hair unit/synthetic hair treatment.  I'm not really aware of that but aside from the expense it doesn't sound like a bad idea.  What we do is much simpler, much more limited and much less expensive.  We don't really promote it or advertise it in any way but reserve it primarily for our existing patients.  It does require that you have existing hair to tie the new hairs onto so it works best to thicken a hair line.  There's no upfront cost, in fact we offer a free trial to see if you like it.  And I believe it costs about $300 every 3 months depending on how quickly your hair grows out.  So, while it's not for everyone, it can work quite well for good candidates at a reasonable price. :Smile:

----------


## AlopecianMuse

Hi,
As I looked back on my post I realized that it looked like I said that I had this type of system done, but I was just commenting on the process and how real it looked. No doubt that if I had the money and knew I could be a good candidate, I would have gotten it done. My sister was working for this particular studio and she was in the process of being trained for this type of hair system. They did use all human hair and it looks so beautiful when it is done, but the price was difficult to swallow. I already had a front lace human hair wig that was beautiful, so we opted to continue with me just wearing a wig. 

In the future though, if I see that my flare ups subside for a long time, I might consider this type of option. I keep my head shaved but I can grow back the healthy hair again. There was only one time that I lost around 75% of my scalp hair and body hair, and I haven't had such an extreme amount fall out like that again.

----------


## holly75

I live in the United States, Michigan.  Can you recommend a place that does this?  

Thank you.

----------


## phurrballe

> I live in the United States, Michigan.  Can you recommend a place that does this?  
> 
> Thank you.


 This sounds like something I would be interested in. Are there places in New York or NYC that perform this procedure? Thanks alot

----------


## folliclist1964

Dr. Pistone,
I went to your website and l found you are a transplant doctor. Why didn't mention this technic you talked about here. l am interested in this technic. l live in the Washington D. C. Metro area. Please let me know and possibly lets see the before and after picture of the technic that sound so great.

----------


## Gregory Pistone, MD

Folliclist1964:

There is a lot of confusion in the world of hair restoration: there's medical (minoxidil and finesteride); surgical (hair transplantation); and non-medical (hair units, wigs, etc.)

As you said, you came to see me for a hair transplant consultation.  My office provides only medical and surgical treatments (with the exception of technical hairs which you can find in other posts on this site).

I would have been glad to refer you for a hair unit if that was your interest.

Take care,
greg pistone, md

----------


## marypulido

Hey, is there any such center near Australia? I think this is one of the best things I have heard on such issues! Please keep us posted.


Mary
Hair extensions expert advisor

----------


## kristine_c

Do you have a center in Asia? Thanks.

----------


## needafix

Hi,

I am a 30 year old woman who has thinned out over the last 15 years. I overall have thin fine hair but my biggest concern is over the crown. I have tried minoxidil and a hair transplant X 1. I went to HCM and was informed about the biomatrix process which sounded amazing other then the 'i need to shave the top of your head off'. I am not completely put off by this esp in the day of weaves, hairextensions, and other artificial enhancements being so commonly used and provided NO ONE CAN TELL!!! 

On further research (online), i have heard only a ton of Horrible experiences with HCM and etc. I am wondering if there is anyone with anything positive to say and who may be able to answer a few of my questions:
1) does it look natural...aka can you AT ALL tell if you are wearing a piece? 
2) does the glue really itch and smell 
3) is there any negative/permanent damage to underlining hair/skin wearing a piece so close to the skin all the time?


As woman, i find this such a difficult issue to tackle. I would like to hear more women testimonies regarding there overall satisfaction with HCM and specifically biomatrix! Thanks!

----------

